# Dec Appeal For Sunderland



## Rocket Romano (Sep 20, 2005)

(Had this for a while but in the climate, decided to wait before posting)


> As you are probably aware a massive earthquake measuring 5.8 on
> the Richter scale struck Sunderland in the early hours. At the epicentre in Pennywell, victims were seen roaming around aimlessly muttering
> "wheeys keeys are theese".
> 
> ...


----------

